# Color Question



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=29407&stc=1&d=1389495110

I have a Color question, what do you think the baby look like, and what do you think the male or female baby would look like, im really hopeing for a male thouh!


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Their offspring will look very similar to the parents unless parents carry barless, which is unlikely, or rec. red or if the cock carries dilute or brown.


----------



## Lainey1129 (May 20, 2013)

I have never seen that pinkish color on the wings but I would like to tell you what beautiful birds you have!


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Lainey1129 said:


> I have never seen that pinkish color on the wings but I would like to tell you what beautiful birds you have!


I think it is Pinkish bronze, but im not sure, If ayone has any pictureof pinkish bronze, can you please post a picture so i can be sure.


----------

